# How To Avoid Flooded Homes



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

I can admit that when I first started going from copper to Pex I was skeptical. Now that is all that I see. I rarely pull out the torch kit anymore. Today's special is courtesy of plumbers that get a little too eager with brass Pex adapters. The HO had her bathroom flood because of this overtightenend adapter. This was not a fun repair and I let fly like a sailor on leave when I had to loose this bad boy. Pix speak for themselves
I could not go through the tub side because of course they have a one-sided quartz surround they did not want to damage









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Pex scares me , haha
I love how something so simple can define the whole project


----------



## Lannewats (Nov 5, 2017)

Hello 5onthefloor, curious is that Teflon tape above the adaptor? Not that it would affect a brass to brass connection as much using Teflon on plastic increases the size of the threads microns allowing plastic females to be stressed. We had issues with this 20 years ago, when I consulted a major pipe manufacturer it was stated that Teflon would increase the chances and recommended non to be used. I still rarly use it anywhere and don’t know if the observation is relatable but thought I would share.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Was that a hammer blow to your left thumb?


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Lannewats said:


> Hello 5onthefloor, curious is that Teflon tape above the adaptor? Not that it would affect a brass to brass connection as much using Teflon on plastic increases the size of the threads microns allowing plastic females to be stressed. We had issues with this 20 years ago, when I consulted a major pipe manufacturer it was stated that Teflon would increase the chances and recommended non to be used. I still rarly use it anywhere and don’t know if the observation is relatable but thought I would share.


Yes from what I was told our company did a remodel but there were indications that this was from original install and not part of what we remodeled. We use white Teflon not that grey megatape stuff. I peeled off what I could as u can tell not a lot of room to work much less wrap threads with Teflon. Was able to get pipe thread sealant on the threads. I think the original fitting was bottomed out and seems like the valve body was harder brass than the adapter. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> Was that a hammer blow to your left thumb?


No it's the lighting and weird shadow. I wished I could have taken a hammer to that tub surround. Took me almost 2 hours to do this repair because I had no help and no cell signal to call previous tech who capped lines so the HO could have water. I should have taken pictures of everything but I was ready to leave. It was a nice property tho!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendite (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes the great lead free brass to save us all. I avoid all female brass connections unless it?s an actual brass 125# fitting. I would take a brass coupling and put it on the valve and use a brass MPT to make that connection. I had one PP FPA split on me and never again. Also I agree with the tape and going to the original white stuff when dealing with lead free brass. Without the small amount of lead the brass today is just to brittle. Also as I get older I realize connections do not need to be overtightened to get a correct seal.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Bendite said:


> Yes the great lead free brass to save us all. I avoid all female brass connections unless it?s an actual brass 125# fitting. I would take a brass coupling and put it on the valve and use a brass MPT to make that connection. I had one PP FPA split on me and never again. Also I agree with the tape and going to the original white stuff when dealing with lead free brass. Without the small amount of lead the brass today is just to brittle. Also as I get older I realize connections do not need to be overtightened to get a correct seal.


I just can't believe these damn plumbers that feel it's gotta be super tight. The fitting almost cracked all the way

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

5onthefloor said:


> I just can't believe these damn plumbers that feel it's gotta be super tight. The fitting almost cracked all the way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 















I'm laughing because when I was a young apprentice, I used to crank the hell out of stuff.......:laughing:. 

Once when I was tightening a brass male adapter into a T&P valve, {the W/H was installed with Pex tubing even on the T&P drain line} I buried the 3/4" brass adapter into the T&P so much, that I cracked the T&P brass valve body......:laughing:. 

Then with another plumber as his apprentice, if he encountered a really tight set of fittings, he would say that the plumber who tightened them "Tommed the fitting." Or he would say to me, "Tom that elbow onto the pipe." My name became synonymous with stuff being overly tight.

In fact, when setting toilets on a final, I would hear "Crack!" while snugging down the closet bolts. Oooops! cracked another PVC flange.....:laughing:


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> 5onthefloor said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't believe these damn plumbers that feel it's gotta be super tight. The fitting almost cracked all the way
> ...


 
I have cracked plenty of plastic flanges myself. I have become a big fan of the flanges with stainless swivel rings. I once sheared off an air valve (bleeder) on a cast iron baseboard. My boss told me not to tighten it too much, just snug. Welll.....needless to say, it was a good thing he had an easy out to remove it. 

One good rule of thumb I learned was, you can always tighten most things after they are set. Better to have a small drip that can be fixed rather than starting over.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Tommy plumber said:


> I'm laughing because when I was a young apprentice, I used to crank the hell out of stuff.......:laughing:.
> 
> Once when I was tightening a brass male adapter into a T&P valve, {the W/H was installed with Pex tubing even on the T&P drain line} I buried the 3/4" brass adapter into the T&P so much, that I cracked the T&P brass valve body......:laughing:.
> 
> ...


There's a dirty joke in here but I've had my first scotch of the night and trying to keep it chill

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

